# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Cty du lịch chào Vietnam (Welcome vietnam tours, jsc) Trao đổi link

## thantaihnvn

Chuyên tổ chức tour: Du Lịch Đông Dương, Du Lịch Xuyên Việt, Du Lịch Campuchia, Du Lich Campuchia, Du Lich Lao, Du Lich Laos, Du Lịch Campuchia giá rẻ, Du Lich Campuchia gia re, Du Lịch Lào giá rẻ, Du Lich Lao gia re, Du Lich Xuyen Viet


Welcome Vietnam Tour, just exactly our name is not only introduce you about Vietnam a potential country of tourism but warmest greetings all of you.
With professional manner of working and perfect services, we have been managing our own brand name in tourism industry with your satisfaction and support.
As our slogan: “ Give you more than your Expectation”, you will get the best services while traveling with Welcome Vietnam Tour.

Vietnam Tours Package, Indochina Tours

Trao đổi text link, copy đoạn code sau lên trang web của bạn, và gửi phản hồi bạn vào mail cho tôi. Ok



```
<a href="http://www.easytoindochina.com/vietnamtour.html" title=" Vietnam Tours Package, Indochina Tours " target="_blank"> Vietnam Tours Package, Indochina Tours </a><br/> Vietnam Tour is a leading tour operator in Vietnam, specializing in organize package tours and budget tours with big discount at any traveler's demands. Vietnam Tours Package, Indochina Tours, Laos Tours, Cambodia Tours.
```

----------


## vinhadc

gia ve di phan thiet tua du lich mien tay.Nếu muốn du lịch trong nước, bạn có thể lựa chọn tour khám phá cao nguyên đá Hà Giang, lên Sapa. Muốn có không gian nghỉ ngơi riêng biệt và ngắm biển, bạn có thể đến Côn Đảo. Ngoài ra, năm nay lễ hội hoa Đà Lạt 2012 sẽ diễn ra từ ngày 30/12/2011 đến này 3/1/2012 với nhiều chương trình độc đáo. Tại Đà Lạt trong đêm 31/12, bạn còn có cơ hội hòa vào bầu không khí ấm áp bên ché rượu cần, trong âm vang tiếng cồng chiêng và điệu múa của các chàng trai cô gái Tây Nguyên trên đỉnh Langbiang.hành viên Lantrailt viết: "Tết năm trước, mình cùng nhóm bạn lang thang đất Hà Giang. Cảnh sắc thiên nhiên, con người ngày Tết nơi vùng cao thật quyến rũ, đem đến cho mình nhiều cảm nhận sâu sắc. Vượt qua đèo Mã Pí Lèng trong tiết trời ngày Tết thật tuyệt vời. Mùng 3 Tết năm nay mình lại muốn lên vùng núi và muốn đi hết đèo còn lại trong tứ đại đỉnh đèo mang tên Ô Quy Hồ".Nhưng sao lại phải đi máy bay? Đường bộ là một giải pháp khả thi, rẻ tiền và có thêm nhiều cơ hội nhìn ngắm cảnh quan, miễn là đường ngon, xe êm, trạm nghỉ tốt và hướng dẫn viên lão luyện đường xa. Trừ chuyện kẹt xe ở thủ đô Bangkok, đường giao thông liên tỉnh, liên quốc gia của Thái Lan thật không chê vào đâu được. Đường sá kém nhất có thể nói là thai lan. Từ Poipet về Siem Reap, hay từ Siem Reap về Phnom Penh quốc lộ xuống cấp cả đường lẫn cầu, hư hỏng nặng hoặc đang phải sửa chữa, nhiều đoạn là đường đất đỏ bụi tung mù mịt.dulich gia re phu quoc hotel.Cong ty du lich

----------

